# Animal testing...



## Never2muchMU (Jun 23, 2005)

Does anyone know if Shu Uemura tests on animals? I checked the PETA site and a couple others listed on Suzukigirl's notepad, but I dont see any info one way or the other for Shu. Anyone know? TIA!


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Does anyone know if Shu Uemura tests on animals? I checked the PETA site and a couple others listed on Suzukigirl's notepad, but I dont see any info one way or the other for Shu. Anyone know? TIA!



According to the Australian Vogue website, Shu Uemura does not test on animals.
http://www.vogue.com.au/forums/showthread.php?t=57191


----------



## Never2muchMU (Jun 23, 2005)

You, my dear, are absolutely the BEST EVER!!!! Thank you so much for finding that for me!!! ::hugs::





Originally Posted by *spazbaby* According to the Australian Vogue website, Shu Uemura does not test on animals.
http://www.vogue.com.au/forums/showthread.php?t=57191


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* You, my dear, are absolutely the BEST EVER!!!! Thank you so much for finding that for me!!! ::hugs::



no problem...gotta love the critters, they've never done anything to hurt us!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* According to the Australian Vogue website, Shu Uemura does not test on animals.
http://www.vogue.com.au/forums/showthread.php?t=57191

Actually the Australian Vogue site isn't entirely correct. Shu is owned by L'oreal, and L'oreal is a company that tests. Even if Shu products aren't tested, the parent company certainly tests its other brands.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* Actually the Australian Vogue site isn't entirely correct. Shu is owned by L'oreal, and L'oreal is a company that tests. Even if Shu products aren't tested, the parent company certainly tests its other brands.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Jun 23, 2005)

Owned by L'Oreal? I didnt know that and I didnt know that L'oreal tests on animals. I have all of the L'Oreal OTLs, now I dont know if I can use them. That sucks!!!

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* Actually the Australian Vogue site isn't entirely correct. Shu is owned by L'oreal, and L'oreal is a company that tests. Even if Shu products aren't tested, the parent company certainly tests its other brands.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Owned by L'Oreal? I didnt know that and I didnt know that L'oreal tests on animals. I have all of the L'Oreal OTLs, now I dont know if I can use them. That sucks!!! L'oreal owns everything. They're a bunch of big poo-poo heads for testing.



And well it is your decision what to do now. When I switched to not tested cosmetics I tossed out all my L'oreal, but I held on to one Lancome lipstick. I figured that throwing it out wouldn't get my money back or undo what had already been done. The L'oreal stuff wasn't much of a loss, but the Lancome was really pretty and smelled nice so I kept it. I just don't spend any more money on products tested on animals.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Another thing to keep in mind ...just because they say they DON'T test on animals ..what about the ingredients that comprise the item ..those ingredients ..individually ...might have been tested on animals. I know ...that's a lot to think about ..I just read that somewhere and never realized it. However to me ..if they are NOT testing their products on animals ..or made of animal by-products ..that's fine by me. I will NOT support a company that tests on critters! Yeah there is that too. It is really so difficult for an individual consumer to figure out who did what to which ingredients. I figure that any attempt to reduce support for companies that test and only buy from companies that don't is a good thing. But then it is really up to each individual to decide what is best.


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 23, 2005)

Here is a link to ALL the companies that test...



http://www.allforanimals.com/cruel1.htm

And for those who do NOT test..





http://www.allforanimals.com/cruelfree1.htm


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 23, 2005)

I gotta learn not to hit that SUBMIT button so fast. IMHO, i can't justify animal testing, reason being, that the tests are BEYOND inhumane, and not only that, the tests are done, redone and REDONE! Plus, we can't say that its fair. I guess what i am trying to say is, the animal is a life. Whether a rat, cat or monkey or other, life is a life. And if we think they are sufficient enough to test for human products, we should respect that animal. Maybe we should test products for humans ON humans! I dont know. to me, with all the science in the world, we shouldnt be doing something so, barbaric. Sometimes, when i tell people about the Dreys test, or how acid is poured on a live animals bare skin, they say its gross. Well, it is. Then they say "oh, i didn't know". sorry, i gotta get off my soapbox.. sorry if offended anyone, didn't mean too Just my opinion..


----------



## Pauline (Jun 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* I gotta learn not to hit that SUBMIT button so fast. IMHO, i can't justify animal testing, reason being, that the tests are BEYOND inhumane, and not only that, the tests are done, redone and REDONE! Plus, we can't say that its fair. I guess what i am trying to say is, the animal is a life. Whether a rat, cat or monkey or other, life is a life. And if we think they are sufficient enough to test for human products, we should respect that animal. Maybe we should test products for humans ON humans! I dont know. to me, with all the science in the world, we shouldnt be doing something so, barbaric. Sometimes, when i tell people about the Dreys test, or how acid is poured on a live animals bare skin, they say its gross. Well, it is. Then they say "oh, i didn't know". sorry, i gotta get off my soapbox.. sorry if offended anyone, didn't mean too Just my opinion.. I was Shocked to learn that Elizabeth Arden tested on animals. I am going to never buy another EA item again and have already thrown my foundation and mascara away. I feel sick now but thanks for the links telling us which company does test and which doesn't. Animal testing is sick and cruel and i for one am deeply against it. I usualy buy a lot of cosmetics from QVC as none of their makeup/beauty products are tested on animals (supposidly.but i will check)


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 28, 2005)

Youre very welcome. all my products at home are animal friendly. I even check my shampoo bottles for the NOT TESTED ON ANIMALS notation. if no notation, no buy.. i dont care WHAT brand it is..


----------

